# Women drivers



## gwkr36a (Sep 29, 2005)

I was driving down the xway minding my own business when I saw the woman in the car next to me putting on her make-up, suddenly her car swerved towards mine and I dropped my electric shaver I was shaving with on the floor of the car, besides that I was on the cell phone with my boss and my phone dropped into my hot coffee and spilled all over my lap
and ruined the phone. 

"I just cant believe women drivers"


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 29, 2005)

Thats about how it works with me !


----------

